# Women's hunting clothes



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I was just forwarded this web site from someone on Camo Space

www.CampWildGirls.com

they have alot of womens camo on there.....


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap!!! did you see the Moose on that site in the photo album? 
That Moose put the "MOOSE" in Moose!! WOW! _THATS what I want to shoot when I grow up!! _


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

To liven this section up a little, I offer my expert consulting experience free of fee. All I ask is for a donation, Labats Blue is a good item to donate. 

Must make appointment, as I am a very busy consultant. However, I will come to you and offer you the expert advice on which outfit looks best on you. My specialty is in the camo lingere. :evilsmile


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Wendy said:


> Holy crap!!! did you see the Moose on that site in the photo album?
> That Moose put the "MOOSE" in Moose!! WOW! _THATS what I want to shoot when I grow up!! _


It IS a beautiful moose, but it's also a great (but tricky) photograph. By having the huntress kneel behind the moose, she's probably 10 feet past the antlers....making her look a lot shorter and smaller. Even the rifle looks HUGE compared to her. But....there's NO taking away from that palmation and all those points! And, I'd love to shoot one like that when I grow up too!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I understand perspective. I was more focused on the size of the rack he sported in the front, not rear!


----------

